

Follow Along with my Rails3 University Class (Week 1) - thinkbohemian
http://www.thinkbohemian.com/2010/07/09/rails-summer-of-code-week-1/

======
thinkbohemian
I'm teaching a rails 3 class, every week we go over a few chapters in the
Agile Web Development with rails book and then i present on introduction to
rails 3 material to the students

~~~
thinkbohemian
let me know what you think!

